# Hilfe bei Wassermarken mit GIMP benötigt



## Kajotex (1. Dezember 2008)

Sorry das ich störe.
Ich habe ein problem.
gerade sitze ich an einem projekt für meine firma und dafür benötige ich auch bilder. da ichdiese bilder selbst geschossen habe und sie der firma als eigentum zur verfügung stelle möchte ich da gerne wassermarken draufsetzen.
nur leider macht mit das grafikprogramm GIMP da einen strich durch die rechnung.

entweder bin ich zu doof oder das programm möchte mich einfach keine marken setzen lassen.
Ersteinmal müsste ich wissen wie ich das logo der firma zu nur dem schriftzug umwandle. bei meinem alten programm konnte man einfach sagen er solle bitte ausgewählte flächenmit tranzparenz füllen statt mit weiß.
wenn das geschaft wäre, paste ich den schriftzug auf den benötigten hintergrund....und dann?
Wenn ich dann an der tranzparenz der ebene herumspiele passiert bis zum wert 50 garnichts, und ab 50 verschwindet der schriftzug.

hab schon ca ne stunde mit demproblemrumgespielt nu aber bin zu keiner lösung gekommen.

kann mir jemand helfen? vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## fluessig (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Kajotex,

meine Antwort kommt zwar reichlich spät, aber vielleicht interessiert sie ja noch. Ich zäum das Pferd jetzt mal von hinten auf:

Das Problem mit der Transparenz könnte vom falschen Bildformat (handelt sich wahrscheinlich um gifs) bzw. von indizierten Farben kommen. Schau mal unter Bild -> Modus und wähl dort RGB.

Das Logo freistellen ist eine undankbare Aufgabe, derartige Dateien sollte die Firma schon parat haben. Aber es ist wie es ist. Im Menüpunkt Farben wählst du den Eintrag Farbe zu Transparenz. Dort kannst du die Farbe bestimmen, welche von nun an transparent sein soll.

Jetzt sollte alles so klappen wie du es dir vorstellst.

Viele Grüße
fluessig


----------

